# Corsair RM Series 650 W



## crmaris (Nov 11, 2013)

Corsair is doing their best to dominate the PSU market by constantly releasing new PSU lines, covering all needs and every price range. The RM line addresses users looking for an inaudible PSU at a good price. Today, we will test the RM650: It is 80 Plus Gold certified and features a fully modular cabling system.

*Show full review*


----------



## jigar2speed (Nov 26, 2013)

Great review - Thanks.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 26, 2013)

I have this PSU. And its running my 2- 7950s. The only thing I didnt like about it was the cables are stiff.


----------



## Mwright (Oct 3, 2017)

We'll update. 2017 and my rm650 is still going strong with crossfire r9 270 and fx6300 both overclocked. Secondary capacitors seem fine


----------

